# CödeClean at Waxstock 2013 - Calling professional Detailers



## Codeclean (May 16, 2013)

We will be at Waxstock this year and to make a real impact we would like to have a professional Detailer on our stand for the day.

We would of course pay for the day and any expenses incurred.

If anyone is interested please contact me at [email protected] in the first instance.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Reg at CödeClean


----------

